# Found-cute little banded squeaker-Long Island



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Yesterday, a person brought this pigeon into the animal hospital where I work. It is an adorable little yellow squeaker. It was cold, thin, and too weak to stand. It was found huddled next to a store in East Northport, Long Island. Poops were bright green and watery. I offered water and it drank right away. I warmed the bird up and then offered seed. The poor thing ate every last seed in the dish. A fecal test didn't show anything. No sign of wounds.

Today the bird is much brighter and active. Eating and drinking like a champ. She has a band with the number 2953ATU 08. She can fly and is very alert. I was surprised a baby like this would be out of the loft  Poops are looking better but still loose. She weighs about 230 grams.

I have these photos, I hope I'm linking them correctly. You can see the big crop she has now lol:


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sasha,

Thank you for helping this little guy, he is really pretty.

Are there any other numbers listed on the band?

You need to report the bird to 911 pigeon alert also.

http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's a baby Tippler I believe. Below is the web site for their group. I expect that little one isn't very far from home. 

http://www.tipplers.com/atu/


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very pretty little pij! I agree with Renee that she probably wasn't too far from home. People do train them while they are still squeakers--that's how it's done. Something may have frightened her or else she simply flew too far and got lost.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is so cute. Have you located the owner yet?

Reti


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I got the owner's phone number through the tippler club. The owner picked up the bird today and was very happy to get it back. He said the bird was gone about a week and was found close to home. I didn't realize they flew them that young. Thanks for the help all


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad the youngster was able to go back home. Great job, Sasha!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm truly happy that this baby was saved, and able to return home. What really pleases me is the fact that the owner was happy to get his bird back, and didn't say "Get rid of it. I don't want it" Like too many people do.
Daryl


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great news, Sasha--always love a happy ending!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good job Sasha. Glad this little one made it back home ok. IMO, the bird was a bit young to be out and about. Sometimes I think fanciers push them to "grow up" just a bit to fast.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

The owner was a very nice guy. He said she looked good except for being quite thin and he was going to keep her inside for a couple weeks to recuperate.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sasha, thank you so much for helping return that young bird to its home loft! I don't fly my birds, but I believe one reason some folks fly younger birds is to limit how far they can fly initially. It take some time for a bird to learn their local area. If a bird is fully mature the first time let out to fly, it could quickly fly so far they are get lost and are unable to return home.


----------

